# Who needs DVC when you can by a house???



## mdurette (Nov 11, 2020)

Received this email today from Disney marketing.     Yikes.....pricing starts in the mid 2 millions!


----------



## frank808 (Nov 11, 2020)

Wow prices have doubled. When we first toured about 6 years ago it was priced a little over a million for the smallest stand alone home. That home was sized about 2500 sq ft. Maybe these newer homes at 2mil+ are a lot larger. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean (Nov 11, 2020)

frank808 said:


> Wow prices have doubled. When we first toured about 6 years ago it was priced a little over a million for the smallest stand alone home. That home was sized about 2500 sq ft. Maybe these newer homes at 2mil+ are a lot larger.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I got an email recently for $1.5 Million, maybe it's a different section.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Nov 12, 2020)

If I had enough money to buy a $2M house (and handle taxes, upkeep, etc.), I’d buy a lot less expensive one and buy into Club 33 instead. I think they get more privileges (but I could be wrong).


----------



## Grammarhero (Nov 18, 2020)

FWIW, DVC is the only expensive TS my wife will let me buy.  She even won’t let me buy MVC for $3k.  She loves Disney.  Maybe when the kid is older, we will take the DVC plunge.


----------



## RX8 (Nov 18, 2020)

Grammarhero said:


> FWIW, DVC is the only expensive TS my wife will let me buy.  She even won’t let me buy MVC for $3k.  She loves Disney.  Maybe when the kid is older, we will take the DVC plunge.



No timeshare is without risk, including DVC, but the risks are less with DVC.  I answered an ad for a somewhat rare resale VGC in September 2018.  Was for 160 points at $150 per point.  They were going fast so I offered $155 and closed.  I don't think I would have a problem selling today for a nice profit.  That said, VGC has essentially been closed since March so you have that to deal with.

If you want DVC and find a great deal, jump on it.


----------



## cfabar1 (Dec 14, 2020)

I feel like I would not sink all that money into such a single-use vacation home.  But then again, maybe if rightly priced in rental, I could get my profit back.


----------



## sjsharkie (Dec 14, 2020)

I'd rather not sink money into a Disney affiliated housing development... especially since this sounds like Celebration all over again.

Ryan

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## frank808 (Dec 14, 2020)

IIRC at Golden Oak you are not allowed to have short term rentals.  I believe it had to be 30 days or more.  This was when I went on a home tour and asked the sales rep about short term rentals.


----------



## Mowogo (Jan 3, 2021)

frank808 said:


> IIRC at Golden Oak you are not allowed to have short term rentals.  I believe it had to be 30 days or more.  This was when I went on a home tour and asked the sales rep about short term rentals.


Disney knows that short term rentals would just turn it into a DVC neighborhood, but they don’t get the DVC profits.


----------

